# Rescued horse



## Lisa Smalley (May 29, 2017)

I recently rescued a mare...she is at least half Arabian, approximately 3 years old... my question is, is there any way to find out her sire and dam and if they were registered? Where would I start?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Look into where the rescue place got her, then trace the owner before the abusive/neglectint one. Or you could try getting a DNA test done.


----------



## Lisa Smalley (May 29, 2017)

She was part of 28 horses rescued and they took them forcefully so they won't give out the names of the owners, where would I look at getting a DNA test done? I'm in michigan.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh, okay. I don't know about that. I would try googling, and maybe asking your vet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Lisa Smalley said:


> She was part of 28 horses rescued and they took them forcefully so they won't give out the names of the owners, where would I look at getting a DNA test done? I'm in michigan.


Find out who she was taken from, then call AHA and ask for 1/2 Arabs that match your horse's description, owned by that owner. Unless he/she owns 100's of horses it shouldn't be too hard to figure out. IF you can get the name of the person they were seized from, and that should be public record.


----------

